# Kool Dry vs. small Kool Dry Xtreme



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Which do you prefer? What about noise level, drying power, etc. Thanks in advance for any opinions.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a Kool Dry...

Bertie - takes me about 30 minutes to dry him completely. 
Jacks takes me closer to an hour because his coat gets more saturated (old dog thing).

It's "loud" but not too crazy.... doesn't bother the dogs.

I've taken a look at the Extremes.... but I don't see enough people at shows using them? 

At shows it seems to be K9II or III, Kool Dry's, or Double K.

I think Cheri uses a double K....


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I have used my old dryer for years but have been looking to get a new one as after 22 years its starting to loose its oomph. I used my friends Kool dry at the last show it wasn't that loud did an pretty okay job and I liked it. Then I watched someone next to us with the K9 III dryer. There are two versions of that one now the variable speed about 500.00 and the original version about 408.00 this was the single speed it was a bit louder not much but It was amazing how fast it dried I went over and watched and talked with handler who was drying a thick coated Newfoundland. Then I compared cost of the two and the old version of the K9 is only about 50 to 70 more then the kool dry. After I talked to another professional handler that I am taking some grooming lessons from I have saving for the K-9 she thinks the kool dry is ok but she prefers the other and sold her kool dry and went with the K9 my friend that has the kool dry I borrowed wants to upgrade too after playing with the K9. If you can find one to try that is the best way to tell.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I bought a Kool Dry Extreme about a year ago. Previously I had used the K9II. I would say the Kool Dry has the exact same amount of force, but not quite as loud. Plus, I've never blown a fuse with it yet and the K9 blew fuses all the time. I don't know about the K9III since I've never used one, but it is supposed to be more powerful than the K9II, so I would guess it would blow fuses even more, but maybe they improved that aspect of it too? If I had a breed with a heavier coat than a golden (like Newfie, Samoyed, Malamute, Great Pyr, etc) I'd probably have wanted to try the K9III though. But for a golden, between the K9II and the Kool Dry Extreme, I much prefer the Extreme since it is equal in power, has variable speed, is quieter, doesn't blow fuses, and is much lighter weight/smaller and more easily portable.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> I bought a Kool Dry Extreme about a year ago. Previously I had used the K9II. I would say the Kool Dry has the exact same amount of force, but not quite as loud. Plus, I've never blown a fuse with it yet and the K9 blew fuses all the time. I don't know about the K9III since I've never used one, but it is supposed to be more powerful than the K9II, so I would guess it would blow fuses even more, but maybe they improved that aspect of it too? If I had a breed with a heavier coat than a golden (like Newfie, Samoyed, Malamute, Great Pyr, etc) I'd probably have wanted to try the K9III though. But for a golden, between the K9II and the Kool Dry Extreme, I much prefer the Extreme since it is equal in power, has variable speed, is quieter, doesn't blow fuses, and is much lighter weight/smaller and more easily portable.


 Do you have the small (one motor) Xtreme? If so, do you know if it is much louder than the regular Kool Dry?


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I do have the one motor Extreme, but I have never used a regular Kool Dry so I don't know. Sorry.


----------

